# 3D Printable Wired Tally Light System for OBS (Arduino, RGB LED's & OBS Websocket)



## mattv8 (Sep 4, 2020)

mattv8 submitted a new resource:

3D Printable Wired Tally Light System for OBS (Arduino, RGB LED's & OBS Websocket) - 3D Printable OBS Wired Tally Light System



> *Project Overview*
> This project utilizes a Windows .NET app, OBS websocket plugin, Arduino Pro Micro, WS2812 RGB LEDs, and 3D printed hardware to build an inexpensive OBS Tally Light system that is power efficient and relatively easy to get up and running. The tally lights themselves are designed to work with a standard hot (or cold) shoe found on most DSLR's and camcorders.
> 
> Demo video (click to play)...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## andrescastaned (Sep 11, 2020)

Do you have a setup guide?


----------



## mattv8 (Sep 12, 2020)

Not yet, but I would be happy to make one when I get the time in the coming weeks.


----------



## ChristianS (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi Matt !

Nice work ! I guess it could be adapted to scene lighting ?


----------



## mattv8 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hello, and thank you! :) I'm not sure what you mean by scene lighting? Could you elaborate?


----------



## ChristianS (Sep 19, 2020)

I wonder if I could turning on/off various lights sources around me (the key light -front light- or the back light) to produce effects, like those described here :









						Master CINEMATIC LIGHTING
					

Learn how to: light the face, create depth and separation with shadow and light and add texture and visual interest. Understanding lighting techniques is wha...




					www.youtube.com
				




Or to adapt lights to which camera is used.


----------



## GLCMedia (Dec 2, 2020)

mattv8 said:


> Not yet, but I would be happy to make one when I get the time in the coming weeks.


Hi, I'd love to use this, but I'm green with Arduino.
Guessing you're as busy as all of us in December, would there be any chance of a diagram of how it all connects to the board?
Does it have to be that model Arduino? Or will the Uno work?


----------



## LJT Production (Feb 14, 2022)

One Coding Day ! (Never coding in C# But Now I am proud !) (I'm French sorry for bad English lol !)


----------



## LJT Production (Feb 16, 2022)

8 Sources TALLY LAMP ! 









						TALLY LAMP OBS Studio - 8 Sources - Arduino - WebSocket - LED (NRF24L01 ?) + RECORD / STREAM LED
					

TALLY LAMP OBS Studio - 8 Sources - Arduino - WebSocket - LED (NRF24L01 ?) + RECORD / STREAM LED ©Electrolyte2022©ORIGINAL PROGRAM BY BOPROGRAMS : https://ob...




					www.youtube.com


----------

